# Sunday's Show and Tell ...6/28/20



## jd56 (Jun 28, 2020)

Our first full week of summer has been absorbed.
Now the days are getting shorter each day, so hurry up and start the summer enjoyment.
Safe safe and wear a mask.


Picked up a new project from a new friend. Hope I can do it justice.

Early 1930s Iver Johnson.
Been told it's a "Mobicycle"






Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked up several bikes to add to the swap meet pile..............


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2020)

Took delivery of my 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcycke--a big thanks to @sm2501 for this and shipping my vacuum cleaner, badges, books, and misc parts that I was supposed to pick up at MLC earlier this year. The vacuum cleaner is a 1965 Kirby Dual Sanatronic 50. When these are polished they are awesome. Kinda like Christmas in June! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2020)

I was out of town last weekend and could not post. I bought Shawns @Freqman1  Hiawatha Arrow! I feel like im dating a high maintenance rich girl! Lol. Now to make her happy!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 28, 2020)

I went to look at some bicycles locally,but ended up coming home with a small van load of cool vintage toys and items! Including 2 awesome HUGE composite 18 and >>24" ! depression era? Kewpie dolls!(The big one has the arms,the string inside broke,thats all. AND 
an old 60s electric organ that my grandparents had when I was a child..
I hope every ones doing OK and hanging in there.. Jeff


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 28, 2020)

Good week-
This killer ladies Ajax came earlier in the week and she’s a stunner-





I missed this itsy bitsy Demorest when it was on eBay a while back but was fortunate enough to snag it on the second round yesterday! 





Some good small gear too-
NOS Wald #3 stems, NOS moto stems, NOS early saddle chassis (befitting this great Sager Star too that Josh McRell repaired for me and was searching for a base)-





















Got a great group of front axle mount lamp holders too!










Last bit, love the side path licenses and the paper label ones are the hardest to find it seems-






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creebobby (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow what a treasure trove!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2020)

Had a great time last weekend trying to pack 20 pounds of family & friend fun into a 5 pound can. Got about 17 pounds in there and came home with some fun stuff!
My Big Little Brother gave me the Coors Classic 1980 mirror, '77 Orange Crush mug & Messenger seat. My Middle Little Brother gave me the A- Salt gun for killing flies. (My Little Little Brother didn't give me anything but we're working on something) My best friend growing up gave me the Specialized FSR frame & Motomags and I gave him a nice Fender Guitars stool I found at a garage sale a while ago.





And got to give my niece her new 1970 Schwinn Fair Lady!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 28, 2020)

For me a Delta Dominator horn/light, a killer and very loud Klaxton and Mi-Cycle, belt drive sidewalk byke.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 28, 2020)

A few things


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 28, 2020)

1962 Allstate puch and ww2 bars.. .


----------



## stoney (Jun 28, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Had a great time last weekend trying to pack 20 pounds of family & friend fun into a 5 pound can. Got about 17 pounds in there and came home with some fun stuff!
> My Big Little Brother gave me the Coors Classic 1980 mirror, '77 Orange Crush mug & Messenger seat. My Middle Little Brother gave me the A- Salt gun for killing flies. (My Little Little Brother didn't give me anything but we're working on something) My best friend growing up gave me the Specialized FSR frame & Motomags and I gave him a nice Fender Guitars stool I found at a garage sale a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 1219617
> ...




Love to see the younger generations on old bikes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 28, 2020)

Some of my road trip spoils:


----------



## John G04 (Jun 28, 2020)

Great week for me, my dad bought a 1941 elgin project all complete except for front wheel. I bought a green on green 41 autocycle badged admiral


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 28, 2020)

A couple of Delta's and a Persons


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 28, 2020)

A couple of Delta's and a Persons


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 28, 2020)

Got a few Iver parts and I gave them a oa bath!


----------



## morton (Jun 28, 2020)

A couple of thngs

Nice WA wagon with all 4 hubcaps





Remember these?






Handmade Hawker Hurricane.  Tin...neat folk art.








Park economy true stand





 pair of Danbury Minut Minis.  I purchased them just for the display case, but then I looked up the issue price..WOW  They are nicely detailed.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 28, 2020)

had a busy week,took a ride to see glenn rhein,who gave me a great deal on some parts and a maroon colorflow,and then meet up with new mexico brant who picked up a couple of bikes for me from johnG04.thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 28, 2020)

Finally found a local Craigslist score! Turns out it was a local Caber and swap meet friend I've known for a while! 58 phantom with a few incorrect parts, seat and pedals and couple pieces of hardware, but mostly there and original. Very glad to see him with all the swaps being cancelled and working out a great deal!! And as a side note, there's that funny swirl on the "S" of Schwinn on the tank seen on 58 bikes. Won't take much to make this one right and riding smooth! Joe.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 28, 2020)

still Sunday so..... bought my first push horn!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 28, 2020)

got one of the mystery bsa indians


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 28, 2020)

kccomet said:


> got one of the mystery bsa indians
> 
> View attachment 1219817
> 
> ...




Lovely Jim


----------



## buickmike (Jun 28, 2020)

I would like to pick from this week's show and tell; first I'll take economy park truing stand then creme and blue schwinn from rust trader and a couple more things off his discount table. Maybe the bomb and the Westinghouse fan- if it works


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 28, 2020)

stoney said:


> Love to see the younger generations on old bikes.






I try to set up my family/friends with nice bikes whether they want 'em or not.     I need the space!


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 28, 2020)

Not my cup of tea, but I found this dirty girl today and decided to try to bring her back to life.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Took delivery of my 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcycke--a big thanks to @sm2501 for this and shipping my vacuum cleaner, badges, books, and misc parts that I was supposed to pick up at MLC earlier this year. The vacuum cleaner is a 1965 Kirby Dual Sanatronic 50. When these are polished they are awesome. Kinda like Christmas in June! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1219551
> 
> ...



My mom bought the same Kirby, in 1965. I was the kid that had to use it!Great vacuum cleaning machine! Merry Christmas, in June!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 28, 2020)

Grabbed this $2.00 Frank Mossberg Diamond No. 10 cycle wrench this morning.


----------



## spoker (Jun 28, 2020)

got another corvette yesterday,$30 bucks,sep of 55 seial number t25607 heres poc of my green 55 and another one im workon on buyin that used 2b red,


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 28, 2020)

These were something kinda cool that came in the estate stuff. 1970s? Chevy accessory items promoting the tilt-steering option. The plastic "cups" held toiletries ,etc and I also have some cool nos leather drink coasters(Unsure where theyre hiding this second)


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 28, 2020)

1939 Schwinn Streamliner hanging tank Bfg for handlebar hoarder picked up this one this weekend At the bike swap at Temecula thanks to Tom and Chris for making this happen It’s going to look Great in my permanent collection


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jun 28, 2020)

67 fastback


----------



## mike j (Jun 28, 2020)

Received my new great Colson from rust junky, he was kind enough to send this second one, first is among the missing in the mail. It's beautiful, thanks again Scott.


----------



## Kramai88 (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked up this prewar ladies bike today from original owners family 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 28, 2020)

Got a hold of my first high wheel, columbia and o so fun


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2020)

Got this generator rear light from Cory at the LB Swap Meet 
Little elbow grease and like new !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 28, 2020)

Took a day trip to St. Louis today and brought back a couple of goodies. The blue lady is literally the cleanest one I’ve owned. Thanks to my buddy Tom who gave me the heads up. And got the cruiser free!


----------



## detroitbike (Jun 28, 2020)

An old Continental thx to Mark M.


----------



## marching_out (Jun 28, 2020)

Picked up this crusty 1972 Fastback.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 28, 2020)

Trying to decide what bike to put this on...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 1220343
> Trying to decide what bike to put this on...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just put it on my bicycle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 28, 2020)

V


Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 1220343
> Trying to decide what bike to put this on...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very cool!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2020)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1220263View attachment 1220264View attachment 1220265View attachment 1220266
> Took a day trip to St. Louis today and brought back a couple of goodies. The blue lady is literally the cleanest one I’ve owned. Thanks to my buddy Tom who gave me the heads up. And got the cruiser free!



Been eyeballing the blue Schwinn for a while. When you get time, can you post a close up pic of that sprocket please? Maybe my eyes but doesn’t look like the typical cloverleaf.


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 29, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Been eyeballing the blue Schwinn for a while. When you get time, can you post a close up pic of that sprocket please? Maybe my eyes but doesn’t look like the typical cloverleaf.



It is one of the cleanest originals I have ever owned, which is what is so weird. It has an AS&CO chainring. Anyone ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2020)

biggermustache said:


> It is one of the cleanest originals I have ever owned, which is what is so weird. It has an AS&CO chainring. Anyone ever heard of such a thing?
> 
> View attachment 1220417



Never seen one on a D-69 model for sure, these were typically found on pre-postwar Schwinn lightweights. One other thing, would love to see the serial number also.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 29, 2020)

Another minibik project


----------



## stoney (Jun 29, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 1939 Schwinn Streamliner hanging tank Bfg for handlebar hoarder picked up this one this weekend At the bike swap at Temecula thanks to Tom and Chris for making this happen It’s going to look Great in my permanent collectionView attachment 1219993
> View attachment 1219994
> 
> View attachment 1219995
> ...




Beautiful bike, has a great look. Congrats


----------



## biker (Jun 29, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> 1939 Schwinn Streamliner hanging tank Bfg for handlebar hoarder picked up this one this weekend At the bike swap at Temecula thanks to Tom and Chris for making this happen It’s going to look Great in my permanent collectionView attachment 1219993
> View attachment 1219994
> 
> View attachment 1219995
> ...



What's the hand sign in the first photo?


----------



## biker (Jun 29, 2020)

ronbug said:


> What's the hand sign in the first photo?



Crips, Bloods, Popes, Cabers hand sign?


----------



## biggermustache (Jun 29, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Never seen one on a D-69 model for sure, these were typically found on pre-postwar Schwinn lightweights. One other thing, would love to see the serial number also.



G183278      1950


----------



## cbustapeck (Jun 29, 2020)

Craigslist find: The glow in the dark Schwinn hornet? What is this headbadge?

So, I picked this one up the other day because I just couldn't say no. 

The frame, forks, truss rods, tank, front wheel and fenders, all appear to be consistent with a 1953 Schwinn, if we are to go with the serial number being correct. I believe that it is a hornet, based on the options, but there is much I do not know. 

The thing that I would love insights into is the headbadge. It isn't a Schwinn badge - it's flat - and I haven't been able to get it off. It's shorter than a Schwinn badge, too. I don't see remnants of other screws. Ideas?


----------



## biker (Jun 29, 2020)

ronbug said:


> Crips, Bloods, Popes, Cabers hand sign?



Never mine, found it. Watch out for the sharks!


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 30, 2020)

crazyhawk said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I found this dirty girl today and decided to try to bring her back to life.View attachment 1219875
> 
> View attachment 1219878



That should clean up nice.


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 30, 2020)

cbustapeck said:


> View attachment 1220721View attachment 1220722View attachment 1220723View attachment 1220724
> 
> Craigslist find: The glow in the dark Schwinn hornet? What is this headbadge?
> 
> ...



That year of bike could have the aluminum version of the train, plain & automobile badge. Or maybe the Aluminum Spitfire badge? How tall is the badge? The Spitfire badge is 3" tall and the plain, train & auto badge is about 2 5/8" tall.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2020)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Got a few Iver parts and I gave them a oa bath!
> View attachment 1219729
> 
> View attachment 1219733
> ...



Love those Iver Rims


----------



## jd56 (Jul 1, 2020)

Rusty2wheels said:


> View attachment 1220343
> Trying to decide what bike to put this on...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



one of mine

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Had a great time last weekend trying to pack 20 pounds of family & friend fun into a 5 pound can. Got about 17 pounds in there and came home with some fun stuff!
> My Big Little Brother gave me the Coors Classic 1980 mirror, '77 Orange Crush mug & Messenger seat. My Middle Little Brother gave me the A- Salt gun for killing flies. (My Little Little Brother didn't give me anything but we're working on something) My best friend growing up gave me the Specialized FSR frame & Motomags and I gave him a nice Fender Guitars stool I found at a garage sale a while ago.
> 
> View attachment 1219617



I've got a "Bug-a-salt"! LOVE it!! I've got the "yellow Jacket " version...doesn't do much for the European yellow jackets..if you knock em down and damage their wings..you've got a chance!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 4, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> I've got a "Bug-a-salt"! LOVE it!! I've got the "yellow Jacket " version...doesn't do much for the European yellow jackets..if you knock em down and damage their wings..you've got a chance!




I learned this the other day with some wasps. Gotta get pretty close to wing ‘em then a good stomp to finish the job. Don’t have a lot of flies. May need to look into the Yellow Jacket version. A can of WD40 or cheap hairspray and a lighter works pretty good in a pinch.


----------

